# Will I get my money back?



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Was rear ended a few days before renewal last year on the M6, pretty much non fault etc but the case still pending, I lost my part of my no claims bonus because of it, and my insurance back up for renewal soon, I however am changing policies to different company. Will I be entitled to receive the money owed from my current one, if/once my claim gets proven as non fault??

Extra money for GTR fund you see if that is the case 

Had a few people ask, the 911 is ok and it wasn't involved in the crash, this happened a year ago


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

if its completely non fault and the other side admitted that then how did you lose your no claims ??

my no claims are not protected but when the other side admitted it was all there fault , i kept my no claims


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

If another car hits you up the ass its automatically their fault unless in rare cases - ie. witnesses/CCTV saw you emergency braked for no reason !!!

Can't understand why you would lose your no claims either, the other car yeah, you no!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Lost them as I went through my own insurance and they took 2 years off me , guess its their way to make more money!

The girl signed a piece of paper and I got pictures etc, happened on the M6 in stop start traffic


----------



## R35_GTR (Nov 4, 2007)

always best to go thro the others insurance first

each insurance has its own "fix it" people and they want to use theirs than somebody else's.


----------



## WARP SPEED (Aug 14, 2012)

Definitely make sure you get secured no claims bonus with your new insurer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wassy (Nov 10, 2011)

On any claim you are guilty until proven innocent unfortunately (all insurance companies work the same way), 

You will get your NCD back and any money from the increased price from your new insurance company once the third party insurance company has paid for the claim.

Make sure you keep checking your claim status and make sure they send you a letter that states the claim has been settled, it was not your fault and if you paid any excess make sure you get that back to,


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Was this in the 911?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

No it wasn't I got the 911 4 months ago and this happened 12 months ago
And yep they take your no claims regardless until fault is proven


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you run it through the other companies insurance (if not your fault) i guess that does not happen to affect your ncb


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Maybe so Matt but guess its to late now, atleast I'll get it back eventually!


----------

